# Weniger Dialer-Probleme, mehr Spam-Beschwerden



## sascha (20 März 2006)

*Weniger Dialer-Probleme, mehr Beschwerden ueber Spam*

Die strengeren Regeln für Dialer zeigen Wirkung. Allerdings in zwei Richtungen: Zwar ist die Zahl der Beschwerden über dubiose Dialer im vergangenen Jahr deutlich zurückgegangen; gleichzeitig aber machen Lockanrufe und unerwünschte Werbung für 0900 oder 0137-Nummern immer mehr Verbrauchern Probleme. Das zeigt der Jahresbericht der Bundesnetzagentur, der jetzt veröffentlicht wurde.

Insgesamt 41.011 Anfragen und Beschwerden von Verbrauchern gingen im vergangenen Jahr bei der früheren Regulierungsbehörde (Reg TP) ein, etwas weniger als im Jahr zuvor (43.076). Die Problemfelder haben sich dabei klar verlagert. Im Jahr 2004 betraf noch jedes fünfte Anliegen (18,7 Prozent) 0190- oder 0900-Dialer. Vergangenes Jahr waren es nur noch 5,4 Prozent der Beschwerden. Das zeigt, dass die Regulierung in diesem Bereich ganz offensichtlich Wirkung hatte. Wie mehrfach berichtet, waren Anfang 2005 strengere Vorgaben für den Einsatz teurer Dialer in Kraft getreten. Seitdem müssen die Tarife deutlicher vor der Einwahl gezeigt werden; ein spezielles Informationsfenster stellt dar, wie viel Verbraucher zahlen müssen, wenn sie den Dialer starten. Bis dahin hatten viele Anbieter mit genau dieser Preisinformation Schindluder getrieben – in der Hoffnung, dass Verbraucher die hohen Preise nicht erkennen und sich einwählen. Nach Inkrafttreten der neuen Regeln wechselten viele Anbieter zu anderen, vermeintlich lukrativeren Zahlungsmitteln – auch das wohl ein Grund dafür, dass die Beschwerden über Dialer so stark abgenommen haben.

Dass mit teuren Premium-Diensten trotzdem weiter abgezockt wird, zeigt eine andere Zahl: Exakt 19.846 Beschwerden (13,4 Prozent) betrafen im vergangenen Jahr unerwünschte Werbung für teure Nummern wie 0900 oder 0137. Lockanrufe spielten dabei eine große Rolle, aber auch Faxmitteilungen, in denen für die teuren Dienste direkt oder indirekt geworben wurde. Zum Vergleich: Im Jahr 2004 beschäftigten sich „nur“ 9,5 Prozent der Beschwerden mit Spam. Dass die Beschwerden in diesem Bereich zugenommen haben, dürfte allerdings auch an den Bemühungen der Regulierer selbst liegen. Die hatten im vergangenen Jahr sehr offensiv damit geworben, dass sie auch gegen Spam mit teuren Nummern vorgehen können.

Als weiteren Schwerpunkt nennt die Behörde Beschwerden im Zusammenhang mit Premium SMS, also hochtarifierten Kurzmitteilungen. Beanstandungen „traten insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit unzulässiger Werbung für diese Dienste, Entgelten und der vergeblichen Kündigung dieser Dienste im Falle des Abschlusses von Abonnements auf“, heißt es im Jahresbericht 2005. Nach Gesprächen der Bundesnetzagentur mit beteiligten Unternehmen sei es aber zu „freiwilligen verbraucherschützenden Maßnahmen seitens der Industrie“ gekommen. Die Behörde nennt hier als Beispiel die Veröffentlichung der Inhalteanbieter im Internet.

Halbe Million Dialer verboten

Um den Missbrauch von Rufnummern zu bekämpfen, griff die Bundesnetzagentur zu den unterschiedlichsten Mitteln. So wurde im vergangenen Jahr genau 502.634 Dialern die Registrierung rückwirkend entzogen. In 54 Fällen wurden dabei auch – oft gleich für Tausende von Dialern – Rechnungslegung und Inkasso verboten. 85 Mal leitete die Behörde Bußgeldverfahren ein und verhängte Strafgelder bis zu 50.000 Euro. Einzelne Ordnungswidrigkeiten seien derzeit noch vor Strafgerichten anhängig, heißt es. Sofern beim Nummernmissbrauch der Verdacht von Straftaten aufkam, sei dies den zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften mitgeteilt worden. Ob daraufhin tatsächlich Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet wurden und welche Folgen diese hatten, teilte die Behörde nicht mit.

Insgesamt zeigt die Jahresbilanz der Regulierer so vor allem eines: Das Vorgehen gegen den Missbrauch teurer Dialer und Dienste zeigt zwar Wirkung; die Folgen sind aber nicht immer im Sinne der Verbraucherschutzes. Denn dort, wo die Behörde konsequent einschreitet, weichen dubiose Anbieter schnell auf andere Methoden aus, um arglose Verbraucher abzukassieren. Das zeigt das Beispiel Dialer: Kaum waren diese reguliert, stiegen diverse Unternehmen sofort auf das so genannte Handypayment um. Als die Mobilfunkbetreiber – unter massivem Druck von Medien und Politik – den Missbrauch beim Handypayment im Herbst unterbanden, wechselten die Anbieter wiederum zu Abodiensten mit irreführender „Gratis“-Werbung. Ein Katz-und-Maus-Spiel also, das wohl immer weitergehen wird. Daneben rächt sich auch ganz offensichtlich, dass die 0137-Nummern im Jahr 2003 nicht ins Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs teurer Nummern mit aufgenommen wurden. Denn gerade Lockanrufe laufen seitdem vor allem über diese Nummerngasse. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=343

cu,

Sascha


----------

